

$350 in free advertising money at Facebook - jadence
http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/897534

======
RobGR
I followed the instructions and tried it. I had to enter my credit card
number, but supposedly it won't be charged. I also will have to figure out if
my ads are really running or not by tracking my traffic. I will post here
again if it is a scam or doesn't work.

~~~
RobGR
My ads are running through the site, and it doesn't appear that my credit card
has been charged yet.

Apparently all the coupon codes are expired now, if you follow the directions
the only part that works is joining the VISA small business group to get $100
of advertising.

So far 67 people have clicked on my ad and landed on my site,
<http://slackerfactor.com/> , but none of them have signed up.

